# Best Oil for Transmission in 2009 Sportsman 500Ho



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm thinking about looking into some better tranny oil for my sportsman,we all know Polaris has had noisey transmisions and i have alittle noise in my'in and would like maybe change the fluild in the trans too make it alittle quieter..anybody with any suggestions?Muddie49:rockn:


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok so i'll go with the amosoil......thanks buddies...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would imagine that The polaris brand is probably about the best.... Especially the Polaris Gold.


----------

